# Have you ever heard of such a thing?



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

That's just terrible!!! never heard of something so money grabbing...you have every right to be peed off...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Post their phone number. I'll be happy to call and say something that starts with: "What kind of money grubbing, heartless **sholes own this clinic?!!"

I'm so sorry you lost Molly. Our deepest sympathy for your loss. Think about her and all the good times and don't think again about the morons who own that ER clinic. They aren't worth your time or energy.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Post their phone number. I'll be happy to call and say something that starts with: "What kind of money grubbing, heartless **sholes own this clinic?!!"
> 
> I'm so sorry you lost Molly. Our deepest sympathy for your loss. Think about her and all the good times and don't think again about the morons who own that ER clinic. They aren't worth your time or energy.



Oh NO! Molly is still here! We had to take my daughters furry friend in tonight. I guess I'll have to edit my post. I am so sorry for the confusion. I'll fix the post right now!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, man, that's SO good to hear! Still, a policy like that needs to be fought tooth and nail. Just money grubbing.

Are they corporate owned? Like by BluePearl or someone? A group of local vets? There's no excuse for that policy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Unbelievable --the amount of pure greed of that veterinary practice is unreal. They are treating their patients like commodities and turning the euthanasia procedure into a form of paid "entertainment".  

I'd be tempted to contact the veterinary board of the state to see if this is allowed. 

If the clinic we use ever does something like this that will be the last time they see a penny from us--and we spend enough money there they could build a new wing from our charges alone. This clinic is one of the most expensive in our area, but I'm absolutely positive they would never consider something this heartless to loving owners in a most difficult time, all in the name of profit. 

To me a policy charging a fee for the owner to be present is the epitome of unprofessionalism. If they take our money over years to treat our pets and keep them healthy, the very least they can do is let us be there for the euthanasia, without adding on an extra fee for being present and without causing extra anxiety and stress in the grieving owners.

I'd like the name and phone number as well. Perhaps a little negative publicity would help them see the light.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dallas

YES! I'd certainly call them. A little heat might go a long way ...

I'm not normally the protester type, but having been through that sad experience a number of times I sure wouldn't want someone to have the memory of such a heartbreaking moment reduced to having been gouged in such an egregious way.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

See our practice does but the only reason we do the "separate" charge is because the difference in price (only by 25) is when we put an animal to sleep with their owner( and we still have plenty of people who can't bring themselves to do it, in fact some just bring them and drop them off..so sad for the animal) is to pay for the catheter and poss other drugs we have to use to prior to using the euthanasia solution. So in a sense those who aren't staying for the procedure aren't being charged extra. We still sometimes have to use a catheter in those cases as well but very rarely and we don't go back and charge for that. I would bet that's what that other place is doing it for.. It's not saying we are charging you more or you can't be with its actually one area we don't overcharge for. I hope that makes sense to all of you who obviously seemed irate over it without truly understanding what could be behind it.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Also..what are they charging for it anyways? I would say depending on that would be where they are overcharging/gouging period..not that they charge two different prices..IMO. 

We charge the euthanasia fee ($57 for owner not present and $83 owner present) ..we rarely if any charge any sort of exam fee unless we have never seen the animal before just to make sure we are ethically putting the animal to sleep. So this is not a money maker for us because we have a dr involved and at least 2 technicians involved and we could potentially use many catheters as most of the time they are older animals who have horrible veins. Cremation fee is also extra but if owner takes the pet home we include a burial box at no additional charge as well (for both present and not present).


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would not do business with a vet that charged differently...I'd hope in the event that if I couldn't be there, my pet would receive the same treatment, compassion & care as if I were in the room. There or not there, I can't imagine not requiring the same # of staff to carry out the "procedure". Unbelievable.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am very sorry for your family's loss.

I cannot comment on what happened in your situation but yes I do know that some vets do charge a different fee if you are there than if you are not.

The vet office may have been your vet for the entire life of your pet but when you are there they need to use an examination room. (this takes this out of the loop on their schedule) After it's use they have to do a complete clean up to put it back into use. The amount of time the room is in use is usually longer than a regular vet examination as they give the family time to stay and grieve over their pet. 

When someone brings a pet in to be put down and doesn't stay the vets and techs can do it in the back and not take up the same space (less clean up) and they do not spend the same time on the humans that they do in the other scenerio.

Either way it is done if this is your vet office your pet is getting the best and loving care that they can provide but they are a business and the time and space used has costs.

Sometimes the person presenting the information just doesn't give it in a way that is sensitive to the needs of the owners at that time.  I am so sorry this has happened to you and your family.

This is something many owners do not think about until they are in that situation. This is something that should be explored periodically throughout the life of our pets so we are in the position to make the best decisions when we are not in that stressful situation.

Again, my heart goes out to you in your family for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> See our practice does but the only reason we do the "separate" charge is because the difference in price (only by 25) is when we put an animal to sleep with their owner( and we still have plenty of people who can't bring themselves to do it, in fact some just bring them and drop them off..so sad for the animal) is to pay for the catheter and poss other drugs we have to use to prior to using the euthanasia solution. So in a sense those who aren't staying for the procedure aren't being charged extra. We still sometimes have to use a catheter in those cases as well but very rarely and we don't go back and charge for that. I would bet that's what that other place is doing it for.. It's not saying we are charging you more or you can't be with its actually one area we don't overcharge for. I hope that makes sense to all of you who obviously seemed irate over it without truly understanding what could be behind it.


I'm sorry--your explanation still makes no sense to this irate poster. A dog being euthanized is getting a catheter and drugs whether an owner is present or not. I stand by my comments.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

solinvictus said:


> I am very sorry for your family's loss.
> 
> I cannot comment on what happened in your situation but yes I do know that some vets do charge a different fee if you are there than if you are not.
> 
> ...


Again, I think the very least a veterinary practice can do for long time patients and owners is to "comp" a room for such a traumatic procedure. If I find out the vet clinic we use charges for the room (which in our case was a library, never used for regular veterinary visits), we will be finding another practice to patronize. It's callous IMO, especially if it's separated out as room prep/clean up on the final invoice. In my opinion, the room charge and clean up is something that should be reflected in the overall clinic overhead, not nickeled and dimed out by separate charges. Next you will have reception walk in fees because they need to dust and vacuum every morning, phone answering fees, because they need to pay the phone bills, utility fees, for the electricity usage....etc. I accept paying for things like tire and oil disposal fees at the auto shop, but I don't expect a veterinary professional to parse their invoices in that manner.

Oh, and if they do euthanize in the back--I sure hope they clean up the same amount because they are treating live animals in the back as well! I'd want to make sure they clean ALL areas of the clinic the same.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone being charged to be with their pet during it's final moments-that's both sad and very shameful IMO.

I've always been with my pets when they crossed.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

This was my daughters pocket pet. I know how many people feel about these little creatures, but my daughter loved him dearly. He was cute and sweet, never bit or scratched anyone. 

this was a place she had found to care for her pets because her old vet had left the practice he was at and we couldn't find him. She had done her research and they had told her there would be no extra charge for her pets to be PTS. 
*There was no cathater used. They took him in the back in our blanket, filled his little abdomen with barbituates, brought him back to the room in our blanket (so there was no clean up* and said it'll take about 10 minutes and left. We never saw them again. They never checked to make sure his little heart had stopped. *We were charged an exam fee on top of the euthenasia fee and the fee to be present, even though when we brought him in we told them he needed to be PTS* He was at the upper end of his life expectancy, was having breathing issues and pretty lathargic. 

the vet made my daughter feel like a terrible person for not wanting to let them do x-rays and keep him in the hospital. The vet said, well if you can't afford to care for his medical needs properly, then euthenasia is probably the best option.

*Like I said he was old!* He would have been lucky to live another 3-6 months. These animals are prone to cancers and lung nodules. So she would have us spend hundreds of dollars on tests and meds to give him a few more months. And what would the quality of his life have been in those few months?? This is not the first time we have been through this with her little friends. Once they start having breathing problems, they go quickly. In the past she has spent hundreds for meds and care only to bring them home and have them die with in 24-48 hours. She knew what was coming and was trying to do the right thing for her friend. 

It was wrong of them to make her feel bad for her choice and to charge a fee for her to be present when he passed!

I should also mention that I took Molly to this vet about a month ago (because they do emergency care also and our vet was closed.)
The exact same vet walked into the room and made me feel bad for keeping Molly alive. I put my feelings aside and told her to run tests. An hour later we were still waiting for the blood draw and Molly was very upset about being there. (They were not busy at the time. I could hear them all talking and laughing in the back) I walked out to reception and told them I changed my mind about the tests and I was leaving. They went back and told the doctor. Low and behold - all of the sudden they were just coming to do the draw. I told them no!!! I would take her to my own vet in the morning, which I did.
Needless to say.... We won't be going back here EVER!!

On top of all this- I have been up with Molly all night. She is sick and I am waiting for the vets office to open. I am hoping she just picked up some kind of bug from the river water. You know... I just don't know how much more we can take right now.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think it's disgusting.

My vet's office must just not be busy, because we hardly ever see anyone else there... I've NEVER seen both rooms occupied. If they told me it would be extra for me to be with them, I would pack the animal up, give the middle finger, and find another vet. There are plenty around. 

Do vets charge extra to come out to your house to do it? I could see that being extra, for the gas money...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

I have never heard of a vet charging for a person to be with their vet when they passed-none of ours ever have.
None of our vets ever used a catheter either, when our pets went to the Bridge.
Our vets even cried with us.

I hope that Molly starts to feel better-praying for her and you.

Please tell your daughter I am so sorry about her Pocketpet.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Our prior vet (retired) would come to the house with no extra charge. If my vet came up with that charge they would lose so many customers. Even 'human' funerals are way too expensive for what they offer and lack of choices.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think that would have been my last trip to that Vet Clinic, very heartless, no compassion. 

I'm so sorry you and your daughter had to go through this.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> See our practice does but the only reason we do the "separate" charge is because the difference in price (only by 25) is when we put an animal to sleep with their owner( and we still have plenty of people who can't bring themselves to do it, in fact some just bring them and drop them off..so sad for the animal) is to pay for the catheter and poss other drugs we have to use to prior to using the euthanasia solution. So in a sense those who aren't staying for the procedure aren't being charged extra. We still sometimes have to use a catheter in those cases as well but very rarely and we don't go back and charge for that. I would bet that's what that other place is doing it for.. It's not saying we are charging you more or you can't be with its actually one area we don't overcharge for. I hope that makes sense to all of you who obviously seemed irate over it without truly understanding what could be behind it.


That could be the difference. I know my vet itemizes the bill to every last little detail, so when I had my last pet PTS everything from the catheter to the euthanasia solution was listed. It could be that if you aren't there it is less expensive, I wouldn't know. If they are actually charging because the person wants to be there and it's uncomfortable for them, that's a whole other story!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> See our practice does but the only reason we do the "separate" charge is because the difference in price (only by 25) is when we put an animal to sleep with their owner( and we still have plenty of people who can't bring themselves to do it, in fact some just bring them and drop them off..so sad for the animal) is to pay for the catheter and poss other drugs we have to use to prior to using the euthanasia solution. So in a sense those who aren't staying for the procedure aren't being charged extra. We still sometimes have to use a catheter in those cases as well but very rarely and we don't go back and charge for that. I would bet that's what that other place is doing it for.. It's not saying we are charging you more or you can't be with its actually one area we don't overcharge for. I hope that makes sense to all of you who obviously seemed irate over it without truly understanding what could be behind it.


Does the bill show it as "owner present"? That's just wrong, if you should be using catheters you should be using catheters on every pet euthanized, not just the ones owners are staying. How heartless.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams: 
Are you a vet or vet tech? I am an LVT, not working right now, and I used to have to put pets to sleep.(Worst thing I ever had to do) I understand what you are saying. Sad, but true. If owners want to be present for PTS, the animal will be taken in the back most of the time to get an IV catheter placed first. Then the pet goes into the room with the owner and the vet. 
If somebody does not want to be present, no IV catheter and most of the time the vet tech will put the animal to sleep. Therefore, there is a price difference. You as an owner pretty much are paying for the IV catheter being placed and for the vet who performs the euthanasia, also occupancy of the exam room. 
That is pretty much the way it is in most vet clinics. 
Is it right or fair? From a business point of view, I suppose, to the grieving owner, not so much.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm very sorry about your daughters pet. I think it was horrible of the vet to make her feel guilty.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Given that I was allowed to be with our last cat when it was his time, my regular vet was out of town (he felt really bad that he couldn't be there) but the vet office he recommended were awesome. They allowed me to call my husband and let him be on the phone for the whole procedure and let me and my Dad stay for a while saying our goodbyes after it was all done. It was super hard thing to go through and even the vet was wiping her eyes. THAT is the kind of vet and company we want with us, not the ones whose main focus is the money and charge for the most mundane things. Oh, and a catheter wasn't used, never heard of that before.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

To the original poster, I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter's pet and the way it was handled at the clinic. That was very unprofessional. 
Pocket pets usually do not get catheters placed because of being so small and the veins being so tiny. So, that I do not understand. Anyway, I am not used to pocket pets getting catheters. The clinic in Michigan I worked for, never charged much for pocket pets to be euthanized because of their size.
But that is a sad situation and it was not handled properly. 
There are good vets out there and there are bad vets. I have worked with both. 
The last vet clinic I left, not only because they pay peanuts down here in the South, but because the vet who owned the clinic was an unethical vet. I cannot work for a person like that. 
I am sorry for the bad experience and the loss of your pet.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

About whether or not to put in an IV catheter: I think it is a preference from vet to vet and clinic to clinic. If a vet is confident that he/she can euthanize in front of the owner without having trouble finding a vein and not blowing the vein, then they will not use a catheter.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

My last two older dogs I had put down with a vet that came to the house. It was very quiet and calming for the dogs- infact my Cocker Spanial was just curled up in his little bed asleep. The Vet was so so wonderful and thoughtful throughout the whole process. I would NEVER again use a clinic and drag a sick dying animal to such a horrible place to die.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Have you ever heard of a vet clinic, emergency of otherwise, charging an extra fee if you want to be with your pet as they pass (PTS)?


No, and think charging extra for an owner to be present for that is just plain wrong, period.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Have you ever heard of a vet clinic, emergency of otherwise, charging an extra fee if you want to be with your pet as they pass (PTS)? This is something that came up for us tonight (NOT FOR MOLLY) and I am really upset by it! Is this a normal thing because I have never heard of it being done?
> It seems to me like taking advantage of people at their most vunerable time! I mean who doesn't want to be with their pet as they pass on? I am very, very, very angry!!
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I would never go to that Vet again. That's taking advantage of people when they are down.

Never, ever heard of this in my life.

Hell, some Vets will even come and do it in your home without charging an extra fee.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm sorry, but I think it's disgusting.
> 
> My vet's office must just not be busy, because we hardly ever see anyone else there... I've NEVER seen both rooms occupied. If they told me it would be extra for me to be with them, I would pack the animal up, give the middle finger, and find another vet. There are plenty around.
> 
> Do vets charge extra to come out to your house to do it? I could see that being extra, for the gas money...


My vet doesn't even charge for euthanasia if it is done at her office on an animal that has been in her care. I don't have it done in the office so I am charged for a house call which is $50. 

I don't care what excuse they have for charging extra to be present. If that were the case, I would be seeking another vet. I think that practice is reprehensible.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Why would the procedure be any different?



OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> See our practice does but the only reason we do the "separate" charge is because the difference in price (only by 25) is when we put an animal to sleep with their owner( and we still have plenty of people who can't bring themselves to do it, in fact some just bring them and drop them off..so sad for the animal) is to pay for the catheter and poss other drugs we have to use to prior to using the euthanasia solution. So in a sense those who aren't staying for the procedure aren't being charged extra. We still sometimes have to use a catheter in those cases as well but very rarely and we don't go back and charge for that. I would bet that's what that other place is doing it for.. It's not saying we are charging you more or you can't be with its actually one area we don't overcharge for. I hope that makes sense to all of you who obviously seemed irate over it without truly understanding what could be behind it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd rather see them just charge the **** money all the time and be quiet about it.

Not only that, but if a Vet has seen an animal it's entire life, it's pretty much assured they have made a tidy profit from it and to nickle and dime a grieving owner at this time is just, well, wrong.



cgriffin said:


> OnMyWay2MyDreams:
> Are you a vet or vet tech? I am an LVT, not working right now, and I used to have to put pets to sleep.(Worst thing I ever had to do) I understand what you are saying. Sad, but true. If owners want to be present for PTS, the animal will be taken in the back most of the time to get an IV catheter placed first. Then the pet goes into the room with the owner and the vet.
> If somebody does not want to be present, no IV catheter and most of the time the vet tech will put the animal to sleep. Therefore, there is a price difference. You as an owner pretty much are paying for the IV catheter being placed and for the vet who performs the euthanasia, also occupancy of the exam room.
> That is pretty much the way it is in most vet clinics.
> Is it right or fair? From a business point of view, I suppose, to the grieving owner, not so much.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, this just disturbs me. I guess I am quite spoiled to have such compassionate vets for my dogs. When Hunter died (they couldn't wake him up from surgery), they postponed all of the rest of the morning surgeries to the afternoon and cleaned up the operating room, wrapped him in a blanket, etc. so I could spend the next hour or so in there with him. And they all came in (vets, vet techs) to hug me and him, and cry with me. I realize that this is above and beyond, but I would be appalled if I was charged extra to be with my pet.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've never heard of anything like this. Never even thought about it.
Mick's vet comes to the house for everything except surgeries. Her house call visit is still much cheaper then if I took him to any other vet's office.
Plus he just looks at her visits as a sweet skinny girl loving him up that happens to give him pinches and digs in his ears.
I'm gonna ask her though.
Just hard to fathom, though that she would charge extra.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know, maybe I'm wrong, but to me it is the same as having someone you love dearly in the hospital, dying.... and being told you can't be with them unless you pay! It's wrong!
By the way I checked with Molly's vet today and they do not do that, thank God.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Oooops! I accidentally voted yes:/ I meant NO! I read it as unEthical! How do I change my vote?

Anyway, I absolutely believe this is a good way to lose clients. The clinic I work for does not charge to be present. Heck, half the time we are in people's homes assisting them. What are we going to do, tell them to leave? I understand the costs of the process, but sometimes it even feels wrong to ask for payment after we have finished! 
So sad...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

What was the charge difference? I have never heard of any vet charging for this, I can't believe it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know why I am being singled out about what I wrote. All the clinics I have worked for operated like that. Is that my fault? I think not. I did not make the policy.
For many that don't know about your vet clinics, next time you are there, ask. Ask what an owner who just drops off his/her pet for euthanasia pays and what a regular person pays that wants to stay with the pet. If you are a longtime customer you might get a break. But, I think a lot of you would be surprised with the answer given.
Vets that own their own clinic and their office managers make the policies. So don't crucify the LVTs out there that try to explain how business works in a lot of clinics. Both OnMyWay2GoldenDreams and me were just trying to explain how it is all too often. We do NOT make the rules and it does not matter if we agree with it or not, sad but true. We just work there. 
I would not charge extra either, if I were a vet or clinic owner, but that is me.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I don't know why I am being singled out about what I wrote. All the clinics I have worked for operated like that. Is that my fault? I think not. I did not make the policy.
> For many that don't know about your vet clinics, next time you are there, ask. Ask what an owner who just drops off his/her pet for euthanasia pays and what a regular person pays that wants to stay with the pet. If you are a longtime customer you might get a break. But, I think a lot of you would be surprised with the answer given.
> Vets that own their own clinic and their office managers make the policies. So don't crucify the LVTs out there that try to explain how business works in a lot of clinics.
> We do NOT make the rules!


I don't think that anyone was singling you out or crucifying you! I think they were just responding to the fact that they think it is an unfair practice, we know that you don't make the rules!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

From my time working at the Humane Society, I know there are different ways to PTS. Without an owner present, there are way faster ways, but something you would never want to do with an owner present. So that's why there may be different prices, I am guessing. My vet does not charge extra, even if he has to come to the house. But we have a 22 year old relationship and he is very close to my kidz.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My regular vet does not charge for me to be present; in fact he doesn't charge for euthanasia. Maybe he would if you weren't a regular patient, but I sure am a frequent visitor. The witchy receptionist was mad I couldn't get Copper there before they closed for lunch(20 miles...), but the vet and vet tech didn't even mind waiting another 10 minutes for my husband to get there with Copper's Arby's sandwich. 

I don't believe the specialists charged for euthanizing my cat either. She had been there for a few days for treatment so they had me a pretty hefty bill anyway.

I even had my horse euthanized and they didn't process my bill for 3 weeks. I went back by and told them to - they said they felt bad charging me for his treatment since he didn't survive. Heck, they did all they could and I was glad he was right there and could be PTS quickly once it became evident it had to be done.

It is a very hard time (and I am sorry for your daughter) and I wish the vet had been more understanding. I wouldn't use that vet again unless there was no other option. Not just because I'm mad about this, but you always want a vet who is comforting and has a good bedside manner. Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Christa, I don't think any of us blame you or On My Way for what veterinary practices charge for euthanasia. I think we are pretty unified in thinking this particular vet was pretty heartless in bedside manner. I guess when it comes down to it I prefer my dogs' vet to lump all the euthanasia charges together and classify it as "euthanasia", without details of the drugs used, catheters used, room used, etc. It's TMI for a grieving owner. I think from a PR standpoint charge all of them the same, whether an owner is present or not (what the drop-off owners don't know won't hurt them in this case--IMO). If someone really wants an itemized bill, they can certainly ask I guess--I know in my heart I will never do that. 

Our first boy was euthanized on a surgical table during a splenectomy when the surgeon called to tell us the cancer was so widespread they didn't feel we should wake him up from the surgery. The catheters were already in place due to the surgery. This was at a specialty clinic, not our regular vet. When the bill for the euthanasia came there were charges for the euthanasia drug--it broke my heart even more to read it. IMO- loving owners don't need to be assaulted by the "details" at a time like this. We learned our lesson and with Barkley we made sure to call and pay in advance, so all I had to do was sign the credit receipt when we arrived--that was hard enough, but so much easier than reading a bill with all the gory and heartbreaking details after the fact.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> From my time working at the Humane Society, I know there are different ways to PTS. Without an owner present, there are way faster ways, but something you would never want to do with an owner present. So that's why there may be different prices, I am guessing. My vet does not charge extra, even if he has to come to the house. But we have a 22 year old relationship and he is very close to my kidz.


I've seen animals put down with an OD of euthasol to the abdomen, even knowing what is happening, it is not something I would EVER want to see with one of my pets!
Like I said, my vet's bills are very itemized, so I guess I wouldn't be surprised if there was a cost difference if they didn't use things like catheters and the drug that knocks them out before giving the actual PTS drug (both of which I think are for the owners benefit) They just don't tell you you are charged more.
BTW, mine have never charged me at the time, but have sent a bill instead about a week or so later. I did see a walk in once that was charged at the time, but suspect it was because they had no history with the person/pet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I've seen animals put down with an OD of euthasol to the abdomen, even knowing what is happening, it is not something I would EVER want to see with one of my pets!
> Like I said, my vet's bills are very itemized, so I guess I wouldn't be surprised if there was a cost difference if they didn't use things like catheters and the drug that knocks them out before giving the actual PTS drug (both of which I think are for the owners benefit) They just don't tell you you are charged more.
> BTW, mine have never charged me at the time, but have sent a bill instead about a week or so later. I did see a walk in once that was charged at the time, but suspect it was because they had no history with the person/pet.


I prefer to pay in advance because there is nothing worse than getting that bill after the fact. It saved me a lot of crying later on to take care of it in advance, when I was already distraught knowing what was coming.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I can see that point. Unfortunately both of my recent PTS were unexpected. I lost a cat to kidney failure and pretty much had to make the decision that day. With my other cat, she had air getting into her chest cavity or something like that (chylothorax?) so again pretty unexpected and that one was actually done by my oncology vet-she had leukemia at the time and we were hoping that the chylothorax was cancer based. Unfortunately we didn't have time to figure out what was happening as we couldn't get the lungs to seal.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When we've had to go through euthanasia our vet A, never charged, and B, gave them a shot of Valium several minutes before the final drug. No catheter required. They let us spend time in the exam room beforehand and afterwords until we were ready to leave. The last two who passed did so unexpectedly in under a minute on their own in our arms at home at 16 and 18 years old.

We have the number of a hospice who will come to the house 24/7 the next time that sad need arises.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Anne. Sorry if I got on the defensive. 
It is just hard to explain what goes on in vet clinics at times and yes, there is a degree of coldheartedness in business, the vet business has not been spared. 
I stated in an earlier post that the vet who treated the OPs pet, was unprofessional and that this incident should have never happened. I would also not go to that particular vet anymore.
I have worked with a jerk like that and that is why I am currently not working in my field. I work with compassion and put all my love for animals into my profession and when I worked for somebody that should have never ever been a vet, it made my blood boil.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> What was the charge difference? I have never heard of any vet charging for this, I can't believe it.


It almost doubled the cost.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> I don't know why I am being singled out about what I wrote. All the clinics I have worked for operated like that. Is that my fault? I think not. I did not make the policy.
> For many that don't know about your vet clinics, next time you are there, ask. Ask what an owner who just drops off his/her pet for euthanasia pays and what a regular person pays that wants to stay with the pet. If you are a longtime customer you might get a break. But, I think a lot of you would be surprised with the answer given.
> Vets that own their own clinic and their office managers make the policies. So don't crucify the LVTs out there that try to explain how business works in a lot of clinics. Both OnMyWay2GoldenDreams and me were just trying to explain how it is all too often. We do NOT make the rules and it does not matter if we agree with it or not, sad but true. We just work there.
> I would not charge extra either, if I were a vet or clinic owner, but that is me.


I wasn't trying to blame anyone here on the forum. We all have to make a living. It's just that my daughters last vet charged us 35 dollars for a pocket pet to be PTS. He was very kind and compassionate about the whole thing. These people charged us 136.00 and everyone was rude and made us feel bad. This is not the first pet, dog or otherwise, we have had to let go and I have never been charged extra for being there. It was a very unsettling experience. I'm sorry you felt singled out and picked on. I was just trying to find out if this is a common practice.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am just going to post our protocol at my vet for a euthanasia. We actually had two today, very sad. 

We will sedate any animal that comes in for a euthanasia. It is much less stressful on the pet and owners this way. We let them sit for 15 minutes while the drugs take effect. Then we come in with the euthanasia drugs. We do not put catheters in any animal- we just inject the drug straight into a vein after they are asleep with the owners loving on their beloved pets. We also do try to check them out before we do it so they don't have to worry about paying and the clients are more than welcome to stay as long as they want afterwards. Clients can choose to stay with the pet or not, it depends on the person. We definitely do not charge an extra fee for that. We do have a courtesy euthanasia charge which we will usually use if they are a client here and have been coming to us on a regular basis. We also do have a cremation service we can use for a private or mass cremation, or the owners can take the pet home.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, 136 is more than I paid for my cats and that included cremation!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> Wow, 136 is more than I paid for my cats and that included cremation!


Yeah, no cremation. We brought him home.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

$136... That in itself is gouging! Especially on a pocket pet. We maybe charge 5-10 for a pocket pet. Yes unfortunately they are too little for catheters I do understand some of your frustrations, the only reason we do charge more, and by no means does it begin to cover all e expenses of the procedure is we do more when the owner is present to make it go as smoothly as possible. We have had many times when we couldn't get a vein great and having the catheter makes it easier for everyone. We allow people to take as much time as they need both before and after the procedure. If its an anxious animal we give a mild sedative. Otherwise we let the owner hold and talk to the animal and give them time to grieve. Last week we had a rough one and the poor lady was there for an hour and a half after. If we have a euthanasia during a bad surgery we usually dont charge. 
Our bills aren't completely itemized for the clients, just as euthanasia op or Onp ( owner present/not present) and if they choose cremation. We will even hold animals if they can't afford the cremation if they really want the ashes back. Some of our most special animals we lose we make paw prints for the clients and dont charge them for that ( our cremation company just started to offer that for an additional cost but we still do our special ones for no charge). 

I know some of you are having a hard time comprehending that there woud be a difference but there is.. Like is said by no means are we making a profit but we had to separate it out a bit because we do have people who aren't present. It's a very touchy time and we do get asked why the different charged and we tell them it is a bit more involved to insure things go smoothly pople usually are fine with it. Of course our most expensive is only $84 vs your $136 which that is ridicoulous b/c of what they did/didn't do!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Allan's Girl said:


> It almost doubled the cost.


That is appalling. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> $136... That in itself is gouging! Especially on a pocket pet. We maybe charge 5-10 for a pocket pet. Yes unfortunately they are too little for catheters I do understand some of your frustrations, the only reason we do charge more, and by no means does it begin to cover all e expenses of the procedure is we do more when the owner is present to make it go as smoothly as possible. We have had many times when we couldn't get a vein great and having the catheter makes it easier for everyone. We allow people to take as much time as they need both before and after the procedure. If its an anxious animal we give a mild sedative. Otherwise we let the owner hold and talk to the animal and give them time to grieve. Last week we had a rough one and the poor lady was there for an hour and a half after. If we have a euthanasia during a bad surgery we usually dont charge.
> Our bills aren't completely itemized for the clients, just as euthanasia op or Onp ( owner present/not present) and if they choose cremation. We will even hold animals if they can't afford the cremation if they really want the ashes back. Some of our most special animals we lose we make paw prints for the clients and dont charge me for that ( our cremation company just started to offer that for an additional cost but we still do our special ones for no charge).
> 
> *I know some of you are having a hard time comprehending that there woud be a difference but there is..* Like is said by no means are we making a profit but we had to separate it out a bit because we do have people who aren't present. It's a very touchy time and we do get asked why the different charged and we tell them it is a bit more involved to insure things go smoothly pople usually are fine with it. Of course our most expensive is only $84 vs your $136 which that is ridicoulous b/c of what they did/didn't do!


I'm sorry, but your tone is condescending. We aren't idiots, we realize that their may be a difference in what goes on depending on whether they do it in back, in an exam room, in an owner's presence, out of an owner's presence, if the owner is a long time client or not, etc. The overwhelming majority of us here just feel it's bad practice to charge different fees and let it be known it depends on if you attend the procedure or not--why not, in the name of client relations, just charge one fee for all and build in the added costs associated with owners being present? If the owner isn't present, then they end up paying a little more for the procedure, and probably wouldn't even know if it weren't listed as OP or ONP on the invoice. I read invoices with a very careful eye--in fact I scan them into my computer now and believe me, I'd question the notations OP or ONP.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

When my brother and his wife had to put their cat down they wouldn't let them have his body or ashes unless they paid for them.... they had to leave poor Smokey behind at the vet to be disposed of however the vet does it....garbage I'm assuming...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> Oh NO! Molly is still here! We had to take my daughters furry friend in tonight. I guess I'll have to edit my post. I am so sorry for the confusion. I'll fix the post right now!


I am sorry for the loss of your daughter's special furry friend. Please give her my heartfelt condolences. It is so hard to have to say good-bye....


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm sorry, but your tone is condescending. We aren't idiots, we realize that their may be a difference in what goes on depending on whether they do it in back, in an exam room, in an owner's presence, out of an owner's presence, if the owner is a long time client or not, etc. The overwhelming majority of us here just feel it's bad practice to charge different fees and let it be known it depends on if you attend the procedure or not--why not, in the name of client relations, just charge one fee for all and build in the added costs associated with owners being present? If the owner isn't present, then they end up paying a little more for the procedure, and probably wouldn't even know if it weren't listed as OP or ONP on the invoice. I read invoices with a very careful eye--in fact I scan them into my computer now and believe me, I'd question the notations OP or ONP.


My "tone" was not intended to come off condescending. I just wanted to let you all know what the difference were and if you all realized what goes into what we do for a euthanasia. We dont nickel and dime people on that. We have yet to have one person get mad about the difference. We are in a part of the state where half the people here have farmer mentalities about their animals and the other half who will do anything for them. We also just have those people who just can't bring themselves to be with their pets, which is understanding because it is a traumatic experience to witness, especially if things dont go smoothly, so we hold the animals and comfort them as they pass to the bridge. We aren't a practice to "hide" charges on people or to charge more tha needed, hence the two different prices. Our clients are made aware of the differences only if they ask and we tell them what it means. I too wish we didnt have to charge for that procedure, but not my practice and I have no say in the matter since I'm only a tech, but they do and mainly to at least cover some cost but not to make a profit.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> My "tone" was not intended to come off condescending. I just wanted to let you all know what the difference were and if you all realized what goes into what we do for a euthanasia. We dont nickel and dime people on that. We have yet to have one person get mad about the difference. We are in a part of the state where half the people here have farmer mentalities about their animals and the other half who will do anything for them. We also just have those people who just can't bring themselves to be with their pets, which is understanding because it is a traumatic experience to witness, especially if things dont go smoothly, so we hold the animals and comfort them as they pass to the bridge. We aren't a practice to "hide" charges on people or to charge more tha needed, hence the two different prices. Our clients are made aware of the differences only if they ask and we tell them what it means. I too wish we didnt have to charge for that procedure, but not my practice and I have no say in the matter since I'm only a tech, but they do and mainly to at least cover some cost but not to make a profit.


Well, good, I'm happy you don't think we are just stupid owners. I guess I'm still smarting from your first post where you referred to previous posters as irate. My apologies, I'll get over it.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well what other term should I have said then?? You all seemed pretty mad about it..which irate is another word for mad. Didn't know I was offending someone by just saying there seems to be a lot of you mad about it, but not understanding what was truly behind the owner present charge (both by you all who did have a problem with it and me for not realising that the op not only wasn't sure but he was charged a ridiculous amount and not treated very nicely). A lot of you all were still complaining about it like it was a ridiculous thing to have a difference..but really it's not if you step back and look at it, which you clearly still are not. So I give up, mainly because it's not something I can change and really theres not much more I can say to try and explain it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Well what other term should I have said then?? You all seemed pretty mad about it..which irate is another word for mad. Didn't know I was offending someone by just saying there seems to be a lot of you mad about it, but not understanding what was truly behind the owner present charge (both by you all who did have a problem with it and me for not realising that the op not only wasn't sure but he was charged a ridiculous amount and not treated very nicely). A lot of you all were still complaining about it like it was a ridiculous thing to have a difference..but really it's not if you step back and look at it, which you clearly still are not. So I give up, mainly because it's not something I can change and really theres not much more I can say to try and explain it.


:--keep_silent::--keep_silent:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I am very much appalled that there could be possibly a different standard of care based on my being there or not!
Either me or my husband have always been there and surely will be now (I had no idea!!!!) regardless of any additional cost.

I'm pretty sure they didn't have to sedate Copper and I know there was no catheter, but he let the vets do anything.
My cats on the other hand have been sedated prior to the euthanasia solution.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The standard of care is the same..just without the owner that is all. We use the same things, albeit no catheters most of the time when the owner is not present. We hold and talk to the animal as if they were are own... Sigh.. It's hard on us too, we have nursed these animals and prayed for some of them to turn around, or have known them their whole life.. I just want you all to see that but you think because we charge two separate prices its wrong or different .. but we only do because their are people who just can't be present for whatever reason, that is the ONLY reason we have it. We dont push people into not being there or into being there ..it is their choice.. So we have created two different charges based on that..what is so bad or hard to understand about that?? I think that's what I'm having most diffucultu understanding about this...we don't charge a ridiculous amount and either way is done with love and compassion.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it's hard on you guys too. My vet and vet tech both had tears in their eyes with Copper.

I did notice that our vet tech discreetly removed the poop from copper and I know she thinks I didn't notice. I did and I appreciate that although I knew to expect it and would not have cared.

BUT..... you did say they don't always use a sedative if the owner isn't there. I understand that the sedative might really be for the owner, but I'd want it used regardless. I don't know about catheters since I don't recall them ever being used but that could just be a forgetful think.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

In a rare case we use a sedative on the not present but not often, more on anxious animals. We don't have many problems with doing it because more often the animals are reallysick and aren't fighting the procedure. We do it very slowly so it's nice and peaceful.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

coppers-mom said:


> I think I am very much appalled that there could be possibly a different standard of care based on my being there or not!
> Either me or my husband have always been there and surely will be now (I had no idea!!!!) regardless of any additional cost.


I think the difference is for the person and not the animal. I have seen animals (mice) PTS with an overdose of euthesol given IP. Once the animals go under (unconscious but still alive) they will often start convulsing, its not pretty and an owner would be horrified. I don't know if cats and dogs react the same way, but there is NO WAY I would want to see my animal like that, even knowing they are beyond feeling anything.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I never heard of that before.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Never heard or seen that with mice.. Dogs and cats at most may vocalize and lose control of bowels but that's the extent of what I have seen and even that is very rare.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That makes me feel better (although I personally feel I owe it to my animals to be there and wouldn't want it any other way).
Unfortunately I've seen it all too often with mice, and say it happened more often than not, but it was quick and the mice were definitely already "gone" when it happened.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

attagirl said:


> Oooops! I accidentally voted yes:/ I meant NO! I read it as unEthical! How do I change my vote?
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely believe this is a good way to lose clients. The clinic I work for does not charge to be present. Heck, half the time we are in people's homes assisting them. What are we going to do, tell them to leave? I understand the costs of the process, but sometimes it even feels wrong to ask for payment after we have finished!
> So sad...


I changed your vote for you to no.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

All the pets I have witnessed passing on by euthanasia, have always done so peacefully, just like going to sleep.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel like... if you say the animal is PTS the same way whether the owners are there or not... what is the extra charge for? If it's probably going to be done the same way... it seems like the extra charge is for the burden of the owner being in the room? Taking up a room? 

I'm sorry, but if they're more worried about me taking up their exam room... bah. That's wrong.

I've never had to put a pet to sleep but I know it will probably happen someday. Hopefully my vet doesn't charge extra. I should ask... That would be a total deal breaker for me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had one dog out of 4 show "involuntary muscle movements" after the euthanasia solution was injected. I knew it could happen, but was yep upset.

That was almost 10 years ago and I don't know if he was sedated. the others dogs have been peaceful and the cats were sedated first.

No extra charge.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm confused.
If the owner is present the procedure is different then if they weren't there? How so?
I only had to do this once with a lab I had and he was just given a needle in the shoulder area and he went to sleep. That was about 15 yrs. ago.
How is it different today?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess this whole discussion goes to finding a veterinary practice that you feel comfortable with as an owner. For me, if we encountered what the OP did, I'd be out of there so fast and would never go back. I, for one, am grateful that our vet has the compassion to just charge one price, whether an owner is present or not, and whether they use a room or library or not and whether they use extra supplies or not--it's all built into the price so there are no differences in what is charged, other than the dog's weight range determines the charge (and I understand that is because of the drugs needed for the procedure). Yes, I may or may not be paying more, but at least there isn't a question of adding x or y because I was present, or they used an extra supply, or whatever. Euthanasia is a time for veterinary practices to be overly compassionate and sensitive to grieving owners and their emotions...it is certainly different from a dental procedure or neuter. It just makes good sense to me from a business perspective, to charge one fee, without going into the details other than dog's weight--after all, look at the poll results here.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tennyson said:


> I'm confused.
> If the owner is present the procedure is different then if they weren't there? How so?
> I only had to do this once with a lab I had and he was just given a needle in the shoulder area and he went to sleep. That was about 15 yrs. ago.
> How is it different today?


Really, you don't want to know.


----------

